# Tarpon off of Galveston



## tphule (Apr 28, 2014)

Not a tarpon guy but on my way back into Galveston about the middle of bk 100 was a large school of tarpon they were on fire breaking the water it was very cool. Seen some large ones amazing fish. I'm not sure even how to fish for them we tried but couldn't entice a bite. But seeing that big fish chase bait out of the water and twist in mid air was amazing. Would of had one jump in the boat if I was twenty feet to the left. So if your in to this there here and just off the beach.


----------



## JoeTXFish (Jun 4, 2018)

Yep they are there!


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

What/where is the bk 100?


----------

